# i want that silky smooth hair!



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2006)

okay, so...i think it's genetics. i'm mostly Irish, so my hair is pretty fro-y. like, mad poofy and frizzy. it's been dyed alot. but i'm letting it grow out and i'm not going to dye it anymore because i want my natural colour back because i just realized while looking at some old pictures how gorgeous it was (and i started feeling a little stupid that i've been dying it for so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

i want my hair to be really silky and shiny, like Katie Holmes in this picture: http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/6...tie_holmes.jpg

what drug store hair products can i use to get it that way?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG, me too!!! I've always wanted super duper shiny hair! Mine is slightly oily and a little frizzie! so those john frieda type oil products are yick!!! I need these recs too!! Thanks A, for posting this!!


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 24, 2006)

Any silicone based serum will help control frizzies and add shine.  Some are greasier than others, it's really a trial and error thing.  

Personally I use Aveda's Brilliant Emollient Gloss.  They all have a Light Elements serum but I have very thick hair and it was too light for me.

If you want to stay on the low end, Sally Beauty has knock off line, Beyond the Zone.  Their Frizz Zapper is "inspired by" a Tigi Bed Head serum.  

I'd avoid a lot of the glosser sprays because they just make your hair greasy unless you apply them very lightly.  I find it's better to apply the product to wet hair and then dry.

My hair will never look like Katie's because her's is so thin but I've been told a few times that people like my shiny hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

neutrogena triple moisture serum will do it.
a litttttle drop on your palm, rub your hands together smooth it over your your hair, starting at the ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if your hair is 'poofy' you may need to straighten it with a flatiron to get teh cuticle smooth.
If so, use a heat protectant, many of them now add glossiness to your hair while styling.


----------

